# Démotivée



## assmat2848 (29 Novembre 2022)

J'ai 25 ans de métier, j'ai pensé à changer de métier tellement de fois, c'est un métier difficile... Nous vivons des moments tellement agréables, chaque sourire d'enfant est une bénédiction mais j'ai de plus en plus de mal avec cette période si difficile des 2 ans, avec l'opposition, les pleurs incessants...Des familles monoparentales déstructurées,  des enfants laissés a l'abandon, des choses que je ne voyais pas des années en arrière...
J'aimerais changer de métier, mais que faire?! 
Êtes vous dans cette situation ? Pensez vous a changé de métier, si oui pour faire quoi, pour quelles raisons ?
Merci pour vos partages d'expériences


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Novembre 2022)

Je ne peux pas vous répondre car moi à près de 30 ans de métier c'est la retraite dans un mois ... je n'ai jamais eu d'enfants très difficiles je pose les limites dès le départ ici ce ne sont pas les enfants qui commandent et font leur loi et encore moins les PE (aurore50 🤣) de toute façon tout est discuté dès le premier entretien sur ce que j'accepte ou pas ... j'ai mon ORGANISATION et on n'y touche pas ! c'est déjà assez difficile comme cela ... alors si vous voulez arrêter il n'est jamais trop tard et vous y avez déjà pensé plusieurs fois alors il est sans doute temps de sauter le pas ??? à vous de voir ce qui pourrait vous convenir et chacune aura ses propres motivations ! bonne recherche ...


----------



## Nany88 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bjr j ai 9 ans de métiers et pareil plusieurs fois j'ai penser à arrêter car de plus en plus je vois des pe irespectueux et notre métier pas reconnu à sa juste valeur, puis je vas changer je reste dans la petite enfance mais je sort de chez moi en tant que salarié et je suis très contante et j ai hâte.... 
Plus de calcul contrat, d arriver et de départ... 
Plus de recherche des qu'un enfant part 
Plus de visite à mon domicile 
Plus personne chez moi tout court... 
Je vous souhaite de trouver autre chose car lorsqu'on est comme sa   c est qu'il faut voir ailleurs.... 
Il y a pleil de formation de reconversion type secrétaire médicale et autre..... 
Bon courage tt cœur avec vous 💐


----------



## Aurore50 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, pourquoi ne pas réaliser un bilan de compétences avec votre compte CPF? Comme ça, vous serez accompagnée par un professionnel de la reconversion. On peut le faire en distanciel ou en présentiel.


----------



## liline17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Je viens de voir un reportage, ils cherchent des chauffeurs, bus, train, camion, il y a une grosse pénurie, ils commencent à cibler les femmes de tout age, si elle convient, ils la forment


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 
Et bien en voilà une profession que je ne ferais pas. L'ossature d'une ass mat a assez souffert en faisant son métier.
Il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée d'aggraver les choses en devenant chauffeur de quoi que ce soit....
Des journées assise, avec les secousses de la route, même si les sièges des routiers, conducteurs de bus sont équipés d'amortisseurs.
Les lombaires souffrent énormément et les hernies discales ou tassement des disques sont monnaie courante dans ces professions.
(et je sais de quoi je parle, mon mari était conducteur de cars)


----------



## Juju90 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je me suis reconvertie, il y a peu et j'ai signé un CDI aujourd'hui. J'ai repris mon ancien job d'assistante Juridique avec bonheur et sans regrets.
Quand je lis certaines interventions (Aurore50), je réalise oh,combien j'ai bien fait !
Ayant été moi même AM un temps, je ne me permettrai pas de tenir de tels propos ou de traiter une ancienne collègue de la sorte. Je vous invite chère Aurore, à faire une immersion dans ce métier, si vous y tenez !
Fin de la parenthèse.
Pour en revenir au post initial, c'est le moment pour vous, de vous lancer, il y a recrutements dans pleins de domaines.
Une de mes anciennes collègues est devenue aide ménagère. Par choix, elle ne travaille qu'en matinées de 8h à 13h, 5 jours par semaine. 9€ net de l'heure, 0,50 cts d'indemnités de frais kilométriques (elle a un véhicule électrique rechargé par ses panneaux solaires, donc tout benef)
Une autre travaille pour une enseigne de bricolage. 1500 € net pour 35h + primes+ chèques cadeaux+mutuelle.
Elle bosse 2 samedis par mois, jamais les dimanches mais lorsque le samedi a son mercredi.
La restauration, les métiers de service à la personne, le tertiaire, recrutent, c'est le moment de se lancer. Seule la peur est un frein, une fois passé ce cap, tout est possible !


----------



## piwonski (30 Novembre 2022)

Moi c'est l'inverse, j'étais infirmière pendant plusieurs années et je me suis reconvertie en AM. Un vrai bonheur pour le moment. Je ne regrette pas du tout. 
Les parents sont soulagés de savoir que j'ai ce diplôme. 
La reconversion professionnelle est une étape parfois difficile à vivre mais qui vous apportera un vrai confort, une meilleure santé.


----------



## MeliMelo (30 Novembre 2022)

Moi c'est l'inverse aussi, plus de 15 ans derrière les bureaux et dans l'administration, j'apprécie fortement le métier d'ass mat, c'est tellement plus léger ^^ J'ai l'impression que vous aimez cependant toujours être avec les enfants mais que c'est peut-être "l'environnement" qui vous pèse. Il y a plein de métiers dans la petite enfance sans les contraintes du métier d'ass mat. Auxiliaire de puer, EJE etc. ou même nounou au domicile des parents, il n'y a qu'une famille à gérer, il faut juste bien la choisir ^^ et il n'y a pas la contrainte d'accueillir chez nous.


----------



## liline17 (30 Novembre 2022)

il y a aussi la possibilité de travailler en MAM, plus d'accueil chez soi et plus de sentiment de solitude, et plus facilement la possibilité de se dégager du temps pour les RDV médicaux


----------



## Aurore50 (30 Novembre 2022)

Juju90, vous m'expliquerez en quoi conseiller un bilan de compétences est irrespectueux

Et pour le reste, vous êtes assistante juridique, vous connaissez donc les obligations liées au contrat.

Bonne reconversion à vous


----------



## Juju90 (30 Novembre 2022)

*Airore50, je parlais de vos différentes interventions sur d'autres poste.
Allez, je file*


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

@Juju90

Alors avant d’être AM, tout au début donc jeune j’ai été sténodactylo, ensuite secrétaire pdt 13 ans dans une grande compagnie d'assurance et assistante commerciale dans différentes entreprises le BTP, etc et le dernier poste assistante de direction.

Suite à un licenciement économique car je travaillais dans la sidérurgie et à l’explosion en 2001 de l’usine AZF à Toulouse qui était un très gros client, il y a donc eu des licenciements en 2003, et j’ai rebondi aussitôt en étant assistante commerciale en interim pendant un an pour une grande entreprise connue pour les appareils auditifs en travaillant avec un audioprothésiste.

Ensuite j’ai travaillé pour une banque et j’ai donc pris le temps de réfléchir pour être AM.

Mon grand souci me retrouver seule sans adulte 😫 pas de relations clients/fournisseurs  ... donc maintenant mes clients ...sont les petiots supers chouettes ... et mes fournisseurs ... leurs parents supers ou ...

Et mes collègues par téléphone ou virtuel(les) ... RIRI, FIFI ... 😅


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pour la postante, je connais une femme qui est *chauffeur/livreur pour livrer des plats à des crèches, des personnes âgées chez elles dans une petite fourgonnette fournie par l’entreprise avec le permis B pour une intérim.*

Donc elle fait des « petits » trajets de la banlieue pour aller sur Paris, et le positif c’est la joie apportée à ces personnes âgées qu’elle ne voit que très peu de temps certes, mais qui l’attendent avec impatience pour sa bonne humeur, c’est leur rayon de soleil ... ET fait du sport en montant les escaliers ... bon pour les cuisses etc

ce n’est absolument pas son job initial, mais a besoin de bosser, donc en attendant de trouver dans sa partie, elle a trouvé ce job très vite.

Le client qui paie l'intérim lui a proposé un CDI. Elle a refusé car elle préfère être libre et faire différents jobs qui lui apportent au niveau financier et diversité. C’est enrichissant et très formateur direct sur le terrain.


----------



## Aurore50 (30 Novembre 2022)

A la postante, Pole Emploi finance des formations rémunérées sur les métiers en tension. Tout bénéf pour une reconversion réussie!!!! Que vous soyez démissionnaire ou non...

A juju 90, pas de commentaires, vous êtes assistante juridique, vous connaissez donc bien les rouages du contrat de travail et vous avez fait une reconversion parce que vous n'étiez plus satisfaite de votre métier, donc vous avez été actrice de votre vie, tout ce que j'ai évoqué....


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

Alors je viens d’avoir des nouvelles de la personne qui est chauffeur/livreur 

Elle a perdu au moins 2 tailles au niveau de son👖 ça fait à peu près 3 semaines qu’elle a ce job et monte donc une fois 7 étages, d’autres 2/3 étages … du coup elle a arrêté son abonnement à la salle du sport qui ne lui avait pas fait autant de résultat. 

Non seulement elle gagne de l’argent et a gagné au niveau de son abonnement qui en + était hyper cher


----------



## assmat2848 (7 Décembre 2022)

Merci a toutes pour vos retours, expériences, conseils que j'ai lu bien sûr avec beaucoup d'intérêt, je vais suivre certaines pistes...Qui c'est peut être un renouveau en 2023?!


----------

